# Dwarf Baby Tears



## fortheloveofcrabs (Mar 10, 2019)

Hello,

Does anyone know where to get some in Toronto (or have it shipped)? I've reached out to a few sellers here but they all either seems to not be responsive or don't sell anymore. 

Any input would be great.

Thank you,
-Paul


----------



## msky02 (Jul 9, 2018)

BigAl mississauga always have it.


----------

